# Reiherschreck



## hunny (8. Sep. 2011)

Hallo Leute,
es scheint so als wenn ein __ Fischreiher bei mir zum Früstück war evil:evil

Was haltet ihr von diesne Dingern:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Katzenschrec...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item43a92904f4

ob das wohl funktioniert?

Grüße Volker


----------



## anr2000 (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Hallo Volker,

ich hatte so ein Gerät zwar noch nicht im Einsatz, aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen,
dass es funktioniert. Pass aber auf, dass Du nicht nass wirst.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## hunny (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Ich glaube auch das das funzen wird, wo ich nur bedenken habe ist, das es mit Batterien läuft. Die werden wahrscheinlich nicht lange durchhalten :?


----------



## sante (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Hallo

ich hab den scarecrow im einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem teil, jedenfalls machen die katzen jetzt einen großen bogen um den teich. man sollte nur bevor man an den teich tritt das teil abstellen. laut beschreibung hält die batterie ein jahr durch.


----------



## Ulli (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Hallo Volker,

ich habe seit ca. 1 Jahr ein ähnliches Modell von einem anderen Hersteller (Westfalia) im Einsatz und das funktioniert sehr gut. Die Positionierung ist ganz wichtig, so dass man ohne nass zu werden hinkommt und der __ Reiher auch erfasst wird, wenn er sich blicken lässt.

Die Batterien hielten bei mir ca. 4 Monate, mittlerweile habe ich auf ein Netzteil umgerüstet, das ich mit Fernbedienung ein- und ausschalten kann, ist aber reine Bequemlichkeit von mir...

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## hunny (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Hi Ulli,
das hört sich doch schon mal gut an! Habe das Teil gekauft! 

Hilft das auch gegen Katzen? Nun hängen auch die Viecher von unserm Nachbarn an meinem Teich und versuchen dort die Fische heraus zu holen evilevilevil Die kommen immer erst im Dunkelm - da wird der Bewegungsmelder vermutlich nichts ausrichten oder?


----------



## diddl (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Hallo Ulli,

wo spritzt denn der Wasserstrahl hin? Das Gerät hat doch so ca. 120° Erfasungsradius, d.h., es spritzt doch schon, wenn sich der oder das von der Seite aus nähert.
Weiterhin habe ich bei mir auch etliche Bewegungsmelder um den Teich herum für meine Beleuchtung - und die schalten bei starkem Wind laufend ein und aus durch die sich bewegende Teichbepflanzung...
Wie ist das bei dem Teil? Oder hast Du keine hochwachsende Bepflanzung?


----------



## willi1954 (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Reiherschreck*



hunny schrieb:


> Hi Ulli,
> Die kommen immer erst im Dunkelm - da wird der Bewegungsmelder vermutlich nichts ausrichten oder?



Ein Bewegungsmelder funktioniert natürlich auch im Dunkeln, ist ja kein Dämmerungsschalter 


LG Willi


----------



## hunny (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Reiherschreck*



willi1954 schrieb:


> Ein Bewegungsmelder funktioniert natürlich auch im Dunkeln, ist ja kein Dämmerungsschalter
> 
> 
> LG Willi


ui stimmt - da hatte ich wohl gerade eine Blockade im Hirn :smoki dann warte ich mal auf das Teil und bin gespannt ob es funzt!

Gruß Volker


----------



## VolkerN (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Reiherschreck*



diddl schrieb:


> Hallo Ulli,
> 
> wo spritzt denn der Wasserstrahl hin? Das Gerät hat doch so ca. 120° Erfasungsradius, d.h., es spritzt doch schon, wenn sich der oder das von der Seite aus nähert.
> Weiterhin habe ich bei mir auch etliche Bewegungsmelder um den Teich herum für meine Beleuchtung - und die schalten bei starkem Wind laufend ein und aus durch die sich bewegende Teichbepflanzung...
> Wie ist das bei dem Teil? Oder hast Du keine hochwachsende Bepflanzung?



Hallo zusammen,

ich verwende auch einen Wassersprenkler mit Bewegungssensor

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/335109/

Die Batterie haelt ca. 4 Monate und ja, bei windigen __ Winden gibts natuerlich auch immer wieder mal ne Ladung Wasser ins Leere (bei mir stehen hohe Baeume auf der gegenueberliegenden Teichseite). Allerdings ist die Wassermenge die dabei verbraucht wird zu vernachlaessigen (wenn ichs noch recht weiss sind das 0,2 L je "Spritzer"). 

Das Teil reagiert auch bei Katzen (liebe Katzenfreunde ...bitte spritzt MICH jetzt nicht nass)


...allerdings mit einer Ausnahme: Eine Nachbarkatze ist so dermassen traege, das sie es immer wieder schafft sich an den Teich zu bewegen ohne das der Wassersprenkler lossprotzelt. Diese Mieze (im Garfiled-Format) ist aber sowas von harmlos das selbst die Fische in Ihrer Naehe beim Vorbeischwimmen gaehnen 

Alles in allem habe ich seit dem Einsatz von diesem Teil keine Probleme mehr mit Reihern oder Katzen am Teich


----------



## hunny (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Hi Volker,
was hast Du für das Gerät bezahlt wenn ich mal diskret nachfragen darf? 

Grüße Volker


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Hallo Volker,

ich empfehle Dir den Gartenschlauch per Schlauchklemme an deinem neuen Gerät anzuschließen. Auf diesem ist ja permanent Druck drauf und diese Standardklemmdinger rutschen schnell ab und dann läufts Wasser.

Ebenso solltest Du dir etwas für die Frosttage einfallen lassen - bei mir hilt Angelsehne ringsum und kreuz + quer sehr gut.


----------



## VolkerN (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Reiherschreck*



hunny schrieb:


> Hi Volker,
> was hast Du für das Gerät bezahlt wenn ich mal diskret nachfragen darf?
> 
> Grüße Volker



Hallo Volker 

ich verwende auch den Scare Crow (einfach nach "Scare Crow Reiherschreck" googlen. Er hat knapp 80 EUR gekostet. Ich find das Teil ist aber auch den Preis wert. 

@Jens
Danke fuer den Tipp mit der Schlauchschelle  ...werd ich machen. 

Auf der Seite des Wasserhahns hab ich uebrigens sicherheitshalber noch einen Wasserstop eingeschraubt. Der ist so eingestellt das maximal 30 L am Stueck durchfliessen koennen ...dann schliesst ein Sicherheitsventil (aehnlich wie bei Waschmaschinen)

Im Herbst hab ich wegen dem Laub dann immer ein Netz ueberm Teich. ...und sobald es nachts friert hab ich auch den Reiherschreck endgueltig deaktiviert.


----------



## hunny (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Hi Voker 

Ich habe für das Teil bei Ebay ja nur 30 Euronen bezahlt - hoffe aber das es auch funzt! Werde berichten sobald das Teil da is!

Grüße Volker


----------



## Ulli (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Reiherschreck*



hunny schrieb:


> Hi Ulli,
> das hört sich doch schon mal gut an! Habe das Teil gekauft!
> 
> Hilft das auch gegen Katzen? Nun hängen auch die Viecher von unserm Nachbarn an meinem Teich und versuchen dort die Fische heraus zu holen evilevilevil Die kommen immer erst im Dunkelm - da wird der Bewegungsmelder vermutlich nichts ausrichten oder?



Hallo zusammen,

also das funktioniert auch im Dunkeln sehr gut, und seit 1 Jahr habe ich keine Katze mehr im Garten gesehen  , allerdings habe ich auch sehr hohe Gräser etc. und bei Wind löst der Schreck schon mal aus. 

Man kann das Ding allerdings ganz gut einstellen, was die Empfindlichkeit angeht und der Erfassungswinkel ist auch sehr breit. Er spritzt je nach Wasserdruck sehr weit, deshalb habe ich ein Streichholz in die Mechanik geklemmt, mein Grundstück ist nicht so groß und dem Nachbarn ins Cabrio spritzen bringt keine Sympathie-Punkte 

Der Schreck hilft übringens auch gegen andere Pelztiere wie Wiesel oder Marder, die gerne mal im Garten wüten. Ein Kollege hatte ein Wiesel, dass sich jeden Abend an seinem __ Lavendel vergiffen und sich im Rindenmulch gewälzt hat... Reiherschreck aufgestellt und es war nie mehr gesehen.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## hunny (13. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

So das Teil ist heute angekommen. Werde es heute mal installieren und testen. Werde wohl meine Tochter als Versuchskaninchen nehmen


----------



## tams (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Habe auch den Scare Crow im Einsatz. Funktioniert soweit gut. Allerdings möchte ich Teil gern auf Netzteil mit Fernbedienung umrüsten. Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben wie man das macht?

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Ulli (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Hallo Torsten,

einfach mal in den einschlägigen Internet-Shops (z.B. Amazon) bei der Suche "Netzteil 9v" eingeben, da kommen Netzteile mit einem Anschlussadapter für 9V - Blockbatterien als Ergebnis zurück.

Das steckt man statt der Batterie in den Scare Crow, schraubt den Deckel wieder an. Dann das Netzteil in eine Steckdose mit Fernbedienung stecken (gibts auch z.B. bei Amazon) und fertig.

Vorsicht noch wegen Feuchtigkeit: Das Netzteil vor Regen schützen und die Steckdose als "outdoor"-Modell kaufen, dann sollte das gehen.

Kostet in Summe ca. 15 bis 20 Euro....

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## tams (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Hi Ulli, 

das ist ja cool. Heissen Dank für den guten Tipp. Nun muß ich nur noch ein Netzteil mit langem Kabel finden ;-)
VG
Torsten


----------



## mowe (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Hallo!
ich habe mir vor einem Jahr ein Weidezaungerät angeschafft. Alle Tiere im Garten sind sehr lernfähig. Auch der __ Reiher hat es begriffen. Er gleitet des öfteren über den Teich ca. 60m² doch zum Teichrand kommt er ebenso wie Nachbars Katzen nicht mehr. Da ich einen japanischen Garten habe, wurde an dem vorhandenen schlichten Bambuszaun ein Alu-Draht kaum sichtbar
gespannt.

Grüß
mowe


----------



## mowe (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Zum Thema Reiherschreck hier ein Bild von mowe.
Der Draht durch den der Strom fließt ist kaum zu erkennen.


----------



## hunny (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Hallo,
habe den Reiherschreck nun aufgestellt. Scheint zu funktionieren - jedenfalls schlägt er an wenn unser Dackel am Teich vorbei läuft  

Nun muss ich den irgendwie auf Netzbetrieb umbauen da so die Batterien wohl nicht lange halten werden...

Grüße Volker


----------



## tams (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Hi Volker, 

na dann mach es doch wie wir. Ich habe jetzt erst einmal dieses Teil hier bestellt:
http://www.amazon.de/Universal-Netzteil-1000mA-5-12-9V-Block-Anschluss/dp/B004FNNQHW/ref=sr_1_3?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1316801798&sr=1-3

Der Ulli ist ja so nett und hilft dabei wie das mit dem Anschluß hinhaut.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## hunny (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Hallo,
so ein Netzteil habe ich noch nur leider hat mein Reiherschreck kein 9 Volt Block sondern 4 1,5 Batterien 

Aber funzen tut er gut  - welch ein Spass diese Katzenviecher davon laufen zu sehen


----------



## mowe (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Hallo!
wie ich sehe versucht man mit einem Netzteil einen E-Zaun zu betreiben. Das kann nicht funktionieren, denn die Spannung ist viel zu gering. Ich bin kein Elektriker, aber hier einige Werte: Netzspannung 220-250 V (Steckdose) Stromverbrauch 7 Watt, Leerlaufspannung 
8.200 V unter Belastung 500 Ohm : 3.600 V Ladeenergie 1.8 J. Daten vom Weidezaun -Netzgerät NA 2500. Natürlich sind die Sicherheitsrichtlinien zu beachten, dann passiert nur dem __ Reiher was. 
PS.: Mein Draht lag schon einmal im Wasser, alle Kois waren OK.

Gruß
mowe


----------



## hunny (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Ähm bei mir geht es nicht um ein E Zaun sondern um einen Bewegungsmelder 

Grüße Volker


----------



## Ulli (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Reiherschreck*



hunny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> so ein Netzteil habe ich noch nur leider hat mein Reiherschreck kein 9 Volt Block sondern 4 1,5 Batterien
> 
> Aber funzen tut er gut  - welch ein Spass diese Katzenviecher davon laufen zu sehen



Hallo Volker,

so einen hatte ich auch mal umgerüstet, da muss man die Drähte anlöten, dann geht das genauso. 

Die 4 Batterien sind in Reihe geschaltet, d.h. im Batteriefach elektrisch alle hintereinander verdrahtet (obwohl sie nebeneinander liegen).  Einfach an die Stelle, an der die erste Batterie ihren Plus-Pol hat, den Plus-Draht vom Netzteil anlöten und an der Stelle, an der die letzte Batterie ihren Minus-Pol hat, den Minus-Draht. 

Und dann das Netzteil auf 6V einstellen und die Polung beachten, falls man die auch wechseln kann. Wenn Du den Stecker vom Netzteil nicht abschneiden möchtest, kannst Du auch im Fachhandel eine passende Buchse kaufen und die anlöten, dann steckst Du das Netzteil in die Buchse und kannst es später für andere Zwecke auch noch benutzen.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## hunny (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Hi,
jo genauso werde ich das machen 

Das teil ist echt genial - hat heute wieder eine Katze abgeschossen 

Grüße Volker


----------



## Reptilis (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Hi,

ich weis schon etwas älter aber egal  Es gibt noch welche die einen Ton von sich geben, sind die auch gut oder eher nicht?

Gruß


----------



## VolkerN (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Hallo Reptilis 

ich hatte so einen akustisches Geraet mal getestet. Es soll ja auch z. B. Katzen vom Teich fern halten. Bei mir hats nicht funktioniert. Es war so, dass bereits nach kurzer Zeit ein Gewoehnungs-Effekt eintrat. Ausserdem fand ichs nicht wirklich gut das durch das akustische Signal nicht nur das Tier verschreckt wurde das bei mir direkt am Teich den Fischies zu nahe kam sondern auch alle Hunde und Katzen in naeherer Umgebung 

Das System mit einer ungefaehrlichen Portion Wasser funktioniert bis heute zuverlaessig. Ich brauche von Maerz bis Ende Oktober zwei Batterien. Dennoch: Einen Nachteil hat der Reiherschreck mit Wasser natuerlich -> im Winter funktioniert das System logischerweise nicht  ...abba ...dann ist der Teich ja auch meist zugefroren


----------



## prelude2205 (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem im letzten Jahr einige Fische bei mir "Verschwunden" sind, habe ich mir auch einen Wasserspritzenden Reiherschreck zugelegt.
Und was soll ich sagen:
Nicht ein einziger Verlust mehr.
Wo man halt aufpassen muß, ist die Begehung des Teichrandes ohne den Reiherschreck auszuschalten, wird eventuell etwas feucht.
Kann aber auch Spaß machen, da ich im letzten Jahr dann einnfach mal meine Schwiegermutter an den Teich gelockt habe, mit einer Pflanzenfrage 

Schöne Grüße aus dem Norden 
Rüdiger


----------



## katja (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

 

das nächste mal filmst du das bitte und stellst es hier ein


----------



## mowe (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Ja, das Problem mit dem __ Reiher. Gedünstet... aber ersteht ja unter Naturschutz.
Das Problem ist durch individuelle Gegebenheiten nicht einfach zu lösen. Die Angebote nicht immer hilfreich. Mein Koi-Teich 14m x 8m habe ich durch einen unscheinbaren Elektrodraht effektiv gesichert. Die Wasserfontäne reichte nicht aus. Ein Bewegungsmelder mit Tierlauten von Uhu, angreifenden Falken und Ko war durchaus erfolgreich. Aber alle anderen Vögel in meinem Garten waren ebenfalls verschwunden. Zaunkönig, Amsel, Drossel und weitere Finkenarten halte ich für wertvoll, da sie mir das Ungeziefer entsorgen. D. h. schau Dir deinen Garten an und überlege wie und von wo greift der Reiher Deine Fische an. Dann such Dir die optimale Lösung egal ob Wasser, Blitze, Geräusche oder Strom aus.


----------



## CityCobra (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Hallo!

Seit 4 Jahren hatten wir 5 Goldorfen in unserem Teich, und seit ein paar Wochen ist plötzlich ein __ Fischreiher aufgetaucht, der schon zwei Goldorfen erwischt hat.
Ich glaube auch der __ Teichfrosch musste schon dran glauben.
Ich überlege nun einen künstlichen Fischreiher an den Teich zu stellen, Schnüre etc. möchte ich nicht spannen.
Hat jemand einen Tipp zum Thema Kunststoff-Fischreiher?
Im Internet findet man viele Modelle, ich weiß nicht für welches Modell man sich entscheiden soll. 
Laut Kundenbewertungen waren die meisten Teichbesitzer mit der Anschaffung zufrieden, nur sollte man je nach Intelligenz des Fischreihers das künstliche Modell ab und zu versetzen.
Ich werde mir nun ein paar neue Goldorfen besorgen müssen, drei Stück finde ich etwas wenig für unseren Teich, und ich habe die Befürchtung das sich der __ Reiher noch weitere Fische holt.

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## katja (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

hallo marc, hier im flohmarkt werden zur zeit von zwei usern goldorfen angeboten


----------



## CityCobra (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reiherschreck*



katja schrieb:


> hallo marc, hier im flohmarkt werden zur zeit von zwei usern goldorfen angeboten


Hallo Katja,
vielen Dank für den Tipp, aber ich glaube die sind nicht gerade in meiner Nähe.
Ich wohne im PLZ-Bereich 46xxx


----------



## katja (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

ok, daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht  wobei manche ja auch versenden (wenn sie es denn *richtig* tun).


----------



## Dreamlady712 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reiherschreck*



hunny schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> es scheint so als wenn ein __ Fischreiher bei mir zum Früstück war evil:evil
> 
> Huhuuu, ich hab´ mich hier angemeldet, weil ich gerne mit anderen Teichliebhabern Erfahrungen austauschen möchte. Ein __ Reiher aus dem Vogelschutzgebiet fliegt hier schon seit Jahren herum. Aber dieses Frühjahr frühstückt er an allen Teichen bei uns in der Nachbarschaft Jetzt hat er bei uns, obwohl wir schon sehr aufpassen, bis auf sieben Fische, alle anderen herausgeholt. Ich bin sehr traurig, weil auch mein Lieblingsgoldfisch dabei war . ! Reiher finde ich, sind total faszinierende Tiere, aber nicht in meinem Teich...! *grins* Jetzt hab´ ich gelesen, was es für Möglichkeiten gibt, ihn zu verscheuch - ohne dem Tier etwas anzutun - das ist sehr wichtig, denn er kann ja nix für seinen exclusiven Hunger! Vielen Dank schon mal, für die tollen Tips, die es hier gibt! Liebe Grüße!


----------



## katja (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

hallo "traumfrau" 

:willkommen im forum

wir sind hier so gar nicht neugierig :__ nase und deshalb würden wir uns auch nicht freuen, wenn du deinen teich mal vorstellst  und fotos auch nur, wenn es unbedingt sein muss :nase

die rubrik "ich und mein teich" würde sich hierfür hervorragend anbieten


----------



## CityCobra (12. Mai 2012)

Dreamlady712 schrieb:


> hunny schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo Leute,
> ...


----------



## Dreamlady712 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

HI cobra, danke für Deine nette Begrüßung,sind alle nett hier. Hmmm.....was soll ich sagen, ich freue mich einfach. Diese <Tchibumkis (ich weiß noch nicht mal ob die so richtig geschrieben sind- lach) sind gefleckte Fischchen, in verschiedenen Versionen, sind Goldfischchen mit Sprenkeln. 
ganz einfach, vielleicht weißt Du was ich meine? 
Liebe Grüße von Shari ))))


----------



## koifischfan (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reiherschreck*



> Diese <Tchibumkis (ich weiß noch nicht mal ob die so richtig geschrieben sind- lach) sind gefleckte Fischchen, in verschiedenen Versionen, sind Goldfischchen mit Sprenkeln.


Die sind von Tchibo. 
Oder du meinst du vielleicht __ Shubunkin?


----------



## Dreamlady712 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

hallö koi, du hast recht, ich hab das falsch geschribene...lach. Aber egal, wenn man weiß was gemeint ist, grins. Die Schreibweise ist eben verschieden. Trotzdem....der __ Reiher hatse gefressen.


----------



## Zermalmer (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Hallo & Wilkommen Dreamlady,

Bzgl. Reiherschreck bist Du sicher schonmal hier im richtigen Thread.

In meinem Teichbauthread *click* gibt es auch einige Beiträge zu dem Thema, weil mir auch ein Goldi abhanden gekommen ist.

Nach den verschiedenen Beiträgen habe ich mir einen Scare Crow Reiherschreck gekauft und wie man HIER nachlesen kann, hat er sich gelohnt und funktioniert.

Ich werde ihn noch auf Schaltnetzteil (statt Batterie) und Schaltbar (weiss noch nicht ob Funk oder Schalter an der Wand, bevor man in den Garten geht) umbauen.

Wie auch immer... seit dem verjagen war bisher kein __ Reiher mehr in der nähe... aber ich bin mir fast sicher 'der nächste kommt bestimmt'... ist nur ne Frage der Zeit.


----------

